# SORB



## Rooster (Dec 15, 2009)

http://www.bragg.army.mil/sorb/

Notice there's no RANGER here? I'd heard rumors about Regiment leaving SOCOM and going under big Army's command. Anyone else hear this?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 15, 2009)

There's never been any Ranger anything under the SORB, Ranger recruiting is handled differently.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 15, 2009)

Click the USASOC link.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 15, 2009)

https://www.benning.army.mil/75thranger/

http://www.goarmy.com/ranger/

Both related...


----------



## dknob (Dec 28, 2009)

JSOC would never allow the Regiment to leave SOCOM..

Where do you find this nonsense.


----------



## Rooster (Dec 29, 2009)

dknob said:


> JSOC would never allow the Regiment to leave SOCOM..
> 
> Where do you find this nonsense.


 
My brother in law........an MI guy, who worked with a lot of BATT boys in Iraq, said this was the general consensus. More Joe rumors apparently, they never get old do they.....


----------



## RAGE275 (Dec 29, 2009)

Long short, you're not in battalion nor have you worked with us. End result, don't talk about shit you don't know anything about. Forget the fact that you're talking about a rumor. Your brother is an idiot for talking about anything related to a deployment with us.


----------



## Swill (Dec 29, 2009)

HHC181M118SB said:


> Your brother is an idiot for talking about anything related to a deployment with us.



And he's MI no less. Greeeaaaat.


----------

